# $50 Gift Card Offer in Chevy New Roads Magazine



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I got one through email and had mt $50 gift card 2 weeks later for Amazon


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

How do I go about getting one? I could use a $50 Amazon card right now.


----------

